# Salmen Plane & A Hildick



## Harbo (5 Jun 2007)

A friend recently gave me a Salmen beech 17" Jack Plane which has a blade by A Hildick Sheffield. (I also have a nice bevel edged chisel by A Hildick with a boxwood handle). 

A search on Google did not result in much info. other than the Archives are held in the Hawley Collection but Aaron Hildick is listed 1846 to 1950. And from an Ebay catalogue sale - Salmen was founded in 1850.

Anybody got any further information on them?
Thanks in anticipation.

Rod


----------



## Harbo (5 Jun 2007)

Sorry the plane is a Salmen not Salem!

 

Rod


----------



## Alf (6 Jun 2007)

[reaches for well-thumbed copy of British Planemakers, hums quietly while turning the pages, O, P, further on, T, oops, back a bit, Smith, Shepley, _Salmen_]


> *SALMEN'S, A.B., SUCCESSORS Ltd........LONDON*
> Chiswell St..............................................1926-1967
> 91 Gt Eastern St......................................1932>
> Angel Rd. Works, Edmonton......................1932-1967
> 1926: *R. Waxman* bought the long-established business of A.B. Salmen, dealers in sharpening stones, and added Successors Ltd. to the name. In 1937, the firm acquired the trademark and goodwill of *Charles Nurse & Co.* Planes were marked either MASTER or with the Invicta trademark {prancing horse, like the symbol of the County of Kent} with "Late Charles Nurse & Co." inscribed underneath, or both. The firm ceased making planes by 1967.



I have a Salmen's block plane - I'd say they stopped making planes and started making doorstops a lot earlier than 1967... :roll: Not sure about the 1850 date - could be in reference to their stone-selling with BPMs is naturally silent on, and it's not unknown for firms who bought out another with an older starting date to take said date for their own. Anyway, that's all I've got.

Aaron Hildick, Woodside Works, Sheffield, BPMs has 1860-1960 fwiw. Used the "Diamic" trademark if my notes are to be believed (got to get in the habit of writing a bit more than just "Diamic"? in pencil... #-o ) and bought Henry Taylor.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Harbo (7 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the info Alf - I have since found out from my friend that he bought the plane new in 1962 when he started his training course at Shoreditch.
So both firms must have been around in some guise then?

Rod


----------



## DomValente (7 Jun 2007)

Chiswell St..............................................1926-1967 

about 500 yds. from Tyzack's

Dom


----------



## Smudger (7 Jun 2007)

I've got a Salmen's Bailey-type, about a #7 size. It keeps the shed door open in high winds...


----------



## tomjotomjo (23 Sep 2011)

ab salmen lived in mile end road london , his dad S. salmen started oil stone in 1850


----------



## tomjotomjo (23 Sep 2011)

if you googe ab salmen you we find his card.


----------

